# Severe upper/mid back pain, labour?



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi sorry to bother you, 
Im 38+2days pregnant (3rd pregnancy) i had a sweep today but my cervix was too high so she couldnt do it. BUT tonight ive started with extreme mid and upper back pain and almost period like feeling in my stomach and ribs, i took paracetamol over a hour ago and it doesnt seem to be doing much, possibly dulled it a bit.
Could this be the onset of labour? as im a tad puzzled   as reading online it says labour starts in your lower back and stomach

Many Thanks,
Kind Regards,
Emma x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi 

It varies with everyone, so it could be labour. Keep moving so they don't stop, and hopefully they.will carry on!

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Emilycaitlin,
Thanks for your reply xx. Sadly false alarm im thinking it was gallstone pain (as i have them) and the pains were upper right side and round to my rib cage and between my shoulder blades   
I was too hopeful xx
Thanks again
Em
xx


----------

